# Connecting PC to LCD TV: Audio not working



## shibbyshannyn13 (Mar 26, 2010)

I have connected the video from my PC to my LCD TV using a VGA cable and that works great. But I can't seem to get my audio to work. I bought a Mini RCA Y Cable and connected it from my headphone jack on my PC to my Insignia LCD TV using the Audio In port, but I am still not getting any sound. I've searched the internet and all of the websites say to just plug in the Mini Cable to the headphone jack and then run it to the audio in on the TV, but nothing is happening. I am really frustrated! Can any help me out, please!? Thank you...


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi, '

Welcome to TSG.
To get a good answer to your problem, it will help if you include what model number your LCD tv is, and also what type of
computer audio/tuner card, along with your computers operating system.

That way, there will be less guessing on the part of the folks trying to help you.

Good luck with your problem, and once again, welcome to TSG.


----------



## jud72 (Mar 23, 2010)

Just a thought, are you connecting your audio cable to the audio socket immediately next to your VGA input on your TV? I ask because I know a few people who have missed this input.


----------

